# Emisor en fototransistor



## Ramanujan (Ene 11, 2007)

Hola gente, que tal. les comento que tengo un fototransistor pero no se cual es el emisor, el transistor solamente tiene dos patitas.

como podria hacer para saber cual es exactamente el emisor??

gracias!


----------



## Aristides (Ene 13, 2007)

Hola Ramanujan, coloca el foto transistor en serie con; un LED, una R de 470 Ohm, una fuente de unos 6 a 9 Voltios.

Si está conectado correctamente el foto transistor, el LED debe encender al iluminar el foto transistor, de no ocurrir esto invertir los terminales del foto transistor.

El colector viene a ser, el está conectado al positivo cuando el LED enciende.


----------



## Ramanujan (Ene 13, 2007)

Buenisimo, gracias Aristides por tu ayuda!


----------



## Ramanujan (Ene 13, 2007)

Hola Aristides, es raro lo que pasa, porque conecto como vos dijistes en serie al fototransistor, al led y la resistencia, lo alimneto con 9vol y de cualquier forma que coloque al fototransistor, el circuito funciona, osea se prende el led.


gracias de todas formas!


----------



## Aristides (Ene 13, 2007)

Es un mal síntoma que encienda en los dos sentidos, no tendría que encender en ninguno, en ausencia de luz y en uno sólo iluminado.


----------



## Ramanujan (Ene 13, 2007)

No hay drama, lo tendre que dejar por ahi.. resulta que al tipo le pedi un fototransistor de cualquier modelo pero q tenga patitas largas asi lo puedo conectar facil al proto y me dio ese que aparentemente no funciona :s ... conces algun modelo de fototransistor bueno? el circuito seria un detector d proximidad (el de Pablin)

bueno gracias por todo!


----------



## Aristides (Ene 14, 2007)

Si disponés de algún artefacto electrónico fuera de uso, como por ejemplo; mouse, disquetera de 5 1/4, impresora, videocasetera. Podrás encontrar en su interior foto componentes, sólo hay que retirarlos y medirlos.


----------

